# Sad News to all, especially woodworkers



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Sam Maloof Dies

http://www.pe.com/localnews/inland/stories/PE_News_Local_S_webmaloof.297bb99.html


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, what a sad day indeed.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm glad for the designs that he has presented to the world. His name will continue for many, many years.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Man that breaks my heart.He has been a great inspiration to me .When I saw him a two months ago at an Art show in CA I knew he was not doing that well then.I am greatly honored that he stopped at my booth and talked to me .That was the third time I had seen him and he was very uplifting to me and my career and always gave me words of encouragement to "hang in there"I was planning on going to his shop next month when I do a delivery it will be very sad not to see him there.

Sam you will be dearly missed and thank you for all you have given to me and the world.God Bless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

He definitely left a mark on the world that will be revered for years if not centuries. Sounds like he was of sound mind and body right up to the end. That's the best exit we can hope for. Condolences to the family.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a big loss . a great woodworker and from all reports a wonderful human being.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i don't have high speed but Ive been able to look at some utube stuff…tours of Sam's home and other interviews hes done…hes been a wonderful example for the woodworkers around the world….I'm thankful for his inspiration that hes given , a good man…..grizzman


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we all had the opportunity to spend our entire lives doing the things we love to do and on top of that be able to give to others along the way. A hundred years from now, folks will still desire one of his creations, they will imitate them and comment on what a great man he was.

Don't be sad, be happy we were able to share his time and get to learn directly from such an artist.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

A great loss not only in his native country but internationally as well. The woodworking community worldwide has lost a shining light.


----------



## Konquest (Dec 20, 2008)

If I got to spend one day, much less 90+ years as Sam Maloof, it would likely be my greatest day ever. Celebrating the life>mourning the death.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I could only hope to contribute a tenth of what he did before I go.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Sigh…. I still had hopes of meeting him. R.I.P. Sam. What an inspiration. He supported others in their artistic pursuits as well.

Wow.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow. What a pioneer. He will be missed by all. Thanks Sam for all the inspirations you have given all us woodworkers. You will be missed by us all.


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

an true master


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Not only is the woodworking world saden by the lose of Sam Maloof but trees around the world are weeping knowing they will never be touched by the masters hands


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is truly a sad day. Sam Maloof was a great inspiration for all. He will be missed. He has left woodworking a legacy that will inspire many people for many generations to come. Of that I am grateful.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9/15165963001?isVid=1&publisherID=1614740547


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

The world of woodworking and art has truly lost a giant. I never got to meet Sam, but I had hopes of one day being able to do so. His rocking chairs have always amazed me. A year or so ago I watched a set of videos of him giving a lecture somewhere, and through some research found out he was in his 90's. That impressed me that much more. Truly a sad day for those of us who knew him and those of us who did not.

I also read in his obituary in the L.A. Times that he was a veteran. Not only did he give us a woodworking legacy, but he was also one of the many who have no doubt sacrificed much in their life so we can all enjoy the life we live.

He will definitely be missed.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I was just telling a friend yesterday that if I ever got out to CA, I'd be more interested in meetin Sam or David Marks than anything else. It was a bit of a surprise to get home last night and hear he had passed.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

A very sad day indeed.


----------



## DocT (Dec 26, 2008)

It takes awhile for news to travel to middle America. I just heard the news and am deeply sadden by the loss. Few, if any, of us could ever dream of a comparable legacy within our field.

I recently read and was inspired by The Furniture of Sam Maloof . Most woodworkers are familiar with Mr. Maloof's chairs, but few realize the scope and impact of his creations. He was a visionary at the forefront of design throughout his career. Reading of his tribulations, determination and work ethic were inspirational, but I was especially struck by his relationship with his beloved wife Freda. She is the sole reason that any of us are familiar with the work of Sam Maloof. It reaffirms for me that behind any great man is a great woman!

Samuel Solomon Maloof… often imitated… never duplicated.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Very Very sad! I would gladly sign that contract to live to age 93 but there can be only one Sam Maloof!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

We were very fortunate to have such a great woodworker leave behind his knowledge in literature and in his work. He was a true craftsman and a very generous man for allowing so many of us to know his secrets. He will be missed in the woodworking community. I wish I had been one of the few to have met him.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

A sad day for all woodworkers and all who knew him. He was a great man.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd like to think he is rocking away in heaven, side-by-side with his wife and business partner. By all accounts their relationship was seminal to his success and happiness. Thanks Sam for everything…


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

A great loss indeed.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you Sam for your many contributions. You are a wonderful woodworker and person and will be missed greatly by everyone.


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

You were a great man a wonderful craftsman and designer! you may be gone Sam but your legacy will outlive many of us. RIP Mr Maloof.
My Condolences to the family.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow what a sad day! The world will miss this truly great artist!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sad news. I'm sorry to hear that.

but Sam Maloof will be with us - always. in every forum, website, and book. I have not personally met, nor followed his design, but I appreciate the impact and contribution he has made, and given to the woodworking industry and community, and woodworkers as well. I know he was a kind man, which is another thing to learn from.

peace


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

The man's furniture was beautiful. I wish I could spend my days in the workshop. Truly a craftsman extraordinaire.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

An artist, craftsman and gentleman. His legacy lives on in his works and the knowledge he passed on to untold numbers of woodworkers.

Best wishes to all of his family and friends.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

So Sad, but what a life.


----------

